# Como obtener armonicos fundamentales de una cuerda



## zetexx (Jul 8, 2008)

pues eso necesito para mi proyecto quedarme con los armonicos fundamentales, lo estoy intentando con un circuito amplificador en emisor comun, solo me amplifique las señales de mas amplitud pero me fallan las ultimas cuerdas y si no se me cuelan armonicos a ver si alguien me puede ayudar


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 8, 2008)

si solo quieres amplificar los fundamentales de una cuerda vas a distorcionar la forma de onda y vas a terminar amplificando puras señales senoidales ya que estas componen los armonicos 

Si sabes las frecuencias que quieres aplificar entonces puedes usar filtros activos sintonizados en las frecuencias que necesitas, si no sabes la frecuencia tienes que usar transformadorrmadas de fourier para sacar los armonicos fundamentales que requieras y amplificar esos...


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 8, 2008)

Co,o siempre la mejor forma es empezar grabando el sonido con un microfono en el pc y con la multitud de programas de sonido analizar el espectro o fft.


----------



## wacalo (Jul 8, 2008)

Veamos si entiendo: Tienes una cuerda tensa que vibra y tratas de amplificar los armónicos fundamentales. Para mi acá hay un error de concepto: Dada una cuerda con una cierta tensión y masa por unidad de longitud, ésta tiene una sola frecuencia fundamental de resonancia (los demás armónicos: 1ro, 2do, etc no son fundamentales). Si mediante un transductor (micrófono) sensas la señal (ondas mecánicas) emitidas por la cuerda, tendrás que la frecuencia de la onda es la frecuencia natural de resonancia de la cuerda, ahora la forma de la onda no será seguramente senoidal pues estará deformada por la presencia de distintos armónicos, entonces si tu filtro es selectivo y solo deja pasar la frecuencia fundamental, obtendrás a la salida una onda senoidal cuya frecuencia es la natural de la cuerda vibrante.
Supongo que existirá un analizador de espectro que posiblemente te diga el contenido de armónicos en la onda analizada.
No tengo idea de como usar transformadorrmadas de Fourier en este caso.
Lo que sospecho que puede andar (pero que es muy avanzado para mi) es el Procesamiento digital de señales (DSP en inglés) que consiste básicamente en digitalizar la señal y luego procesarla digitalmente para conocer el contenido de armónicos.(No me preguntes como se hace eso)
Saludos.


----------



## zt (Jul 8, 2008)

Ok se me olvido deciros que no puedo utilizar FFT, debo hacerlo de manera analogica sin filtros, me tengo que apañar con un transistor en emisor comun, lo que hara esta configuracion sera amplificar la frecuencia fundamental ya que si miramos la respuesta en el tiempo la tension mas alta estara asociada a estos armonicos quedando la potencia de los otros a un nivel inferior, lo que no se es como configurar este amplificador en emisor comun. Gracias.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 8, 2008)

eso es ilogico... en la respuesta en tiempo la tension mas alta no corresponde al armonico principal corresponde a la suma de todas las armonicas... 

Si quieres amplificar solamente el armonico principal necesitas FFT con microprocesadores o filtros.... no conozco otro metodo...


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 8, 2008)

Que es lo que queres hacer con la 'fundamental amplificada' ?


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jul 8, 2008)

zt dijo:
			
		

> Ok se me olvido deciros que no puedo utilizar FFT, debo hacerlo de manera analogica sin filtros, me tengo que apañar con un transistor en emisor comun, lo que hara esta configuracion sera amplificar la frecuencia fundamental ya que si miramos la respuesta en el tiempo la tension mas alta estara asociada a estos armonicos quedando la potencia de los otros a un nivel inferior, lo que no se es como configurar este amplificador en emisor comun. Gracias.



1.4 Los usuarios sólo podrán tener una cuenta por persona, y cada cuenta podrá ser manejada por una persona únicamente. Las cuentas adicionales podrán ser suspendidas sin aviso previo o posterior.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 8, 2008)

Li-ion dijo:
			
		

> zt dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ademas de no poder usar FFTs ni filtros ahora tiene una cuenta menos... que mala suerte tiene...


----------



## zetexx (Jul 9, 2008)

Lo que necesito es hacer un contador de cruces por 0, para montar un afinador de guitarra electrica


----------



## zetexx (Jul 9, 2008)

si tomo la señal de la guitarra amplificada, se me cuelan armonicos que hacen que la señal tengas mas ciclos que los que daria si aislasemos el armonico fundamental. Gracias.


----------



## zetexx (Jul 9, 2008)

el circuito propuesto es algo parecido a esto pero este no va bien mire en el osciloscopio y la señal es la propia de la guitarra y casi sin amplificadorficr Rc muy baja.
Aqui teneis algo de referencia a ver si me podeis echar una mano. Gracias.
http://www.myplace.nu/avr/gtuner/index.htm


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 9, 2008)

Me parece que el problema esta en la entrada a 'un' transistor, no en los cruces extra por cero debido a los armonicos --> Proba usar un comparador tipo LM311.


----------

